# decent predator huting near fargo



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm from Plymouth, MN (TC's suburb) and am going to school at NDSU. I was just currious what the closest area is that I could have a chance at some successful predator hunting. Keep in mind that I know next to nobody around here, so i dont know what land would be available to hunt..
Any suggestions or people who want to take a beginner under their wing are appreciated :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you head west you don't need to go far before your in areas with coyotes and fox. Start knocking on doors most everyone is willing to let you hunt for predators on their land. The public land in the Sheyenne National Grasslands i've heard is pretty good but it might get hit pretty hard also. Start going to tournaments and talking to people that hunt hard and pick up on the things that work for them. I know there is a tournament in Thompson which is just south of Grand Forks this weekend and many more to come out a little further west this winter. There is also one in cooperstown and Finley which is pretty close to Fargo. The more you can talk to people that have been doing this awhile the better off you are. At least that is what i started doing back when i started this great sport. 
Hope this helps and keep us posted on how your doing


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have made friends with some kids at school that have farms in ND and just started talking to some of them who have some good varmint hunting..pretty good place to meet fellow hunters and find land actually.

Thanks for the help. Is coyote hunting pretty much good through the whole winter?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I hunt October 1st to March 15th some times are better then others.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

hey US, i am from plymouth too, going to UND. Where did you go to high school?? Just started predator hunting this year, around thompson and north of grand forks. You hit it on the head with meeting people around school, thats how i got my start.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I went to Wayzata...I like it up here, a lot more people into hunting, fishing, and muscle cars.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I went to Wayzata...I like it up here, a lot more people into hunting, fishing, and muscle cars.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> I went to Wayzata...I like it up here, a lot more people into hunting, fishing, and muscle cars.


My thoughts exactly......armstrong guy here


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:beer:

Getting some good snow, i wanna go hunting.

Do you go ice fishing much in nodak?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:beer:

Getting some good snow, i wanna go hunting.

Do you go ice fishing much in nodak?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow I need to stop double posting...sorry


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Getting some good snow, i wanna go hunting.
> 
> Do you go ice fishing much in nodak?


Looking at going coyote Wednesday morning.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

wishinwerefishin, how have you done around gf? i just moved up to und this year, and was tryin to get started around here. i have some uncles that farm in the michigan/lakota area so ive done a lot of duck and deer hunting out there. ive heard a few yotes but havent had the time to try callin out there yet, plus its a 45 minute drive. i was just out today doin some howlin and tryin to find some spots closer to grand forks, just wonderin if youve had any luck?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

yotebuster i would spend the time to just get out to at least the lakota/michigan there is just too many people from town running out tring it closer to town that for the most part it ends up being a waste of time. Not saying that you can't get coyotes closer but as far as spending your time and energy wisely i would reccomend having the area where you duck hunted and deer hunted the absoulute minimum.
Just my two cents


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

yotebuster, i agree with Brad, work the michigan area, way less pressure. I have gone out to the thompson area, but it gets alot of pressure. Also, we worked for some fox up north of grafton, a little drive, but still fun. My best advice would be to get away from the popular places, so if you have land connections definately use them!!


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

brad and wisihinwerefishin, thanks for the advice, i usually go out there on the weekends anyways but i was just lookin for some spots on weeknights, but im sure ur right about there being plenty of pressure around here. i cant wait to get back to the dickinson area over christmas break, the yotes are crazy over there. Its a lot harder yote huntin out here. when i hunt up by our cabin at sakakawea, none of those coyotes have never even heard a call, i havent got a lot of that on this half of the state. but ill keep tryin, i gotta catch a dumb one or a hungry one sooner or later.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya i hear that


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi USAIx50,

I live in Fargo also. Went to school at NDSU. I have hunted the Sheyenne National Grasslands, but I haven't had all that great of luck. It is pretty heavily hunted. I usually hunt by my home town of Devils Lake. Drop me a line. 
my email is:
[email protected]
Dean


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

WishinIwereFishin - we'll have to get out and shoot that new gun of yours, I probably won't have to work until febuary and don't have class until 1pm every day....let me know when you wanna go...or anyone else for that matter... :beer:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Drew

I am usually down for killin stuff, that gun hits hard. Havent gotten into too many varmints yet, just the usual rabbits. Got a Badger a little while ago though, that was sweet. Give me a call or somethin, we will go shootin.

612-386-0731


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey i live in fargo going to NDSU, and am a veteran coyote caller. Lookin for some good spots close to fargo and someone to go with that is interested in going.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Yote22250, I sent you a PM :sniper:


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

another plymouth varmint hunter here. went to armstrong, just graduated from Michigan. good thing, i didn't go to school at UND, too many distractions it sounds like. i never would have gotten anything done with all the pheasants and dogs around. i guess thats not a bad thing though. i usually spend 4 or 5 days hunting the wishek area and we always do awesome. last year we shot 30+ yotes in 5 days. no calling, just strapping on snow shoes and driving them out of the sloughs and soil banks like deer.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Dog Tracker how many guys is that? That is a hell of a good number is that just guys pushing for coyotes?


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

between 6 and 10 guys
as many as we can get, most of the yotes still get by.
the sections in north dakota are a little big, but there are a heck of a lot more coyotes 
the 1x1 sections in minnesota are easier to cover but you have pound a lot of them to see a few animals


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

we carry .22 pistols into the cattail sloughs and you would be amazed what you get coming out the other end. last year on a lake on the south dakota/north dakota border we could see 9 coyotes and a fox out on the ice. i think we only got two or three because you couldn't get enough guys to caught off the escape routes.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You guys must be pretty good shots to shoot 30 running coyotes in five days! WOW. I have seen how the sloughs can really hold the coyotes. What are you carrying besides the 22 pistols?


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Dog- When did you graduate from armstrong?? '01 here. Sounds like you guys have a hell of a time out there shootin the 'yotes!! If you are ever up the grand forks way, give me a holler and we will go out and shoot some dogs.


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

we carry all sorts of rifles. everybody has there favorite. i use my 22-250 or if its windy i use my 270 with a 90 grain bullet. way to much gun for coyotes but its a lot of fun when you have a that much lead flying 3800 fps. i hunt with a bunch of older guys who love prarie dog hunting in the summer so they have every varmint gun imaginable. my favorite is a .30-06 necked down to a .243. Its perfect, fast as hell, but heavy enough to pack a punch long range and not get affected by the wind too much. when I have a couple thousand just laying around one day i might have to splurge, all though I have to imagine that its a pain to load for guns like that, having to neck down all your brass as well.

oh yeah, i graduated from armstrong in 2000.


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

and don't think were that good of shots, i miss more than i hit, but usually by the end of winter you get the hang of it again, then of course you forget it over summer, hard to practice leading them, not like you can with clay pigeons. although i have noticed now when i am deer hunting, the bucks look about the size of barns and i never miss them, so the practice must pay off a little.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Well if your bringing home 30 coyotes in five days you must be shooting alright! Do you have any pictures of you stack of coyotes?


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

i'll get my scanner set up and send some in. we don't have any of the pile but you'll get the picture. if i remember right over a third of them were pretty mangey so there bones are probably still in the field. i got some pretty funny pictures of coyotes hanging of this rack on the back of my friends suburban. i am sure the peta people liked that. "what did they do to those cute little dogs?" although, the farmers don't mind at all, they see the coyotes and pull you over ask you to shoot some off their land.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It does still fuel the fire of the anti's. I try to keep my coyotes as hidden as possible in my truck. There is the occasional thief also that can't get his own. :******:


----------

